# Realistically how high can a mitre stand be while still being safe and accurate?



## sugerman (Jan 23, 2013)

I am trying to set up my shop so that I don't have to keep swapping around all of my bench-top tools in the middle of a project. Naturally, I don't have an endless amount of space but would also like to have a supplemental fence system for my mitre saw.

My current best idea is to mount the saw and fence a bit higher up on a shelf on one of the longer walls. That way I can have rolling carts for other bench-top tools that will then park underneath the mitre shelf (while still having those tools at a workable height).

Any thoughts on why this might not make sense or if it does, how to gauge an appropriate "elevated" height? I'm a tall guy so taking advantage of that is appealing to me.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

What about a dual duty work station? Plenty of ideas out there…

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/40379

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/33437

http://www.garagejournal.com/forum/showthread.php?t=162243


----------



## sugerman (Jan 23, 2013)

I've considered a multi-tool single station setup but that doesn't really solve the reason my current setup bothers me. It just relocates the constant swapping.

I get agitated when I can't work efficiently because of organization issues so I'm trying to come up with something that allows more rapid workflow from tool to tool.


----------



## sugerman (Jan 23, 2013)

This is my current best idea. This is my longest available wall in my shop currently. The right side is a recessed section 5' wide with storage cabinets that flush up to the main wall. The left side is the door from the shop into the house.

The idea is to mount the mitre saw, thickness planer and fence/infeed/outfeed support system all co-planar with the empty space between the two cabinets on the right. I would have a fence extension to the right of the mitre saw (between the cabinets) that is 5' long. Then the wall would hold the mitre saw, fence extension B, thickness planer, fence extension A. If necessary I could also build another fence extension that hangs in front of the door when needed which would give another 3' of support.

Underneath this hanging setup would be rolling carts for the other benchtop tools (sander, router, mortiser, scroll saw).


----------



## teejk (Jan 19, 2011)

I think you need to first evaluate the height of the mobile benches you want to store below. Everybody is different of course but for me (5'9") 30" would be the minimum height for a working bench. Add any tools that will permanently affixed to those and determine the bottom of your miter saw shelf.

I personally like to look down at my miter saw because I like to see the cut line (and I think it's safer just from where the hands are). I think my miter saw bench is 35" high (leading to 39" cutting height). I would probably be ok with a few inches higher if I had to do it over.


----------



## sugerman (Jan 23, 2013)

I would have about 54"-60" of clearance underneath that shelf. The working surfaces of all of the other tools (sander, router, scroll saw) aside from the mortiser could be as close to that as their own fence systems allow (~6" in most cases). The mortiser working surface would be in the 34" range which is about the same as placing it on top of my existing benches.

I do think the working angle for the mitre saw could be a bit awkward so I'll have to test that out first. Definitely want to keep things safe and accurate.


----------



## teejk (Jan 19, 2011)

add the shelf thickness and base height of your miter saw…54"-60" will probably end up at 59"-65" high…that would work if you are 8' tall. but that's just my preference.

my miter saw and mortiser share a mobile table (enclosed 3 sides with shelves for misc storage). my Kreg jig has a tiny little bench that also is my cordless charging table. my Leigh sits on a mobile bench that also holds the cutters and tools plus the routers. my sanding stuff is a rather small mobile cart that holds all the tools plus the sanding paper.

I've been negligent in posting any pix on my profile…I keep waiting until I have it spotless…when I'm ready I seem to undertake a new project before I take any pix (ADHD perhaps?). But I'll venture out into the 5F weather and see what I can do (ignore the old Cub Cadet teardown).


----------



## teejk (Jan 19, 2011)

guess I have to say Hi to clear the posting board…so HI


----------



## RonInOhio (Jul 23, 2010)

I'm leaning toward a mobile enclosed miter-saw cabinet with wings. Little more complicated than a bench, but the cabinet encloses the miter-saw and provides pretty good dust control as well as being out of the way when not needed.

I just don't see the long bench staying clear most of the time in my shop. So everytime the miter-saw needs to be used, I can see having to move stuff around. Be it other portable stationary tools or materials.

The mobile dedicated cabinet solves that problem for me hopefully.

Not sure what the max safe working height would be. Most off the shelf miter saw stands are around 32" high, so that at least is a starting point. You said you are tall. If you are 2 inches taller than average than I would think 34" 
at least if not higher.


----------



## teejk (Jan 19, 2011)

didn't get to the shop for any pix today…but just my thoughts that most dedicated tool working benches don't have to be HUGE. I promise to go out tomorrow.


----------



## sugerman (Jan 23, 2013)

No worries teejk, I can be very indecisive so I'm not about to jump at a quick fix. Thanks for the help


----------



## sugerman (Jan 23, 2013)

gave up on the tiered wall-mounted approach. things would just be too high to be safely used.

http://i.imgur.com/HEztD9p.png

ended up rough modeling things out with SketchUp. this is the best arrangement I could come up with that didn't leave any of the tools without a dedicated spot. it also leaves room for a lathe down the road.

the table saw and outfeed table sit along the interior wall with enough clearance to rip an 8' sheetgood longways.

the rest of the powertools sit on individual mobile stands in an island in the center. with some effort in adjusting the height of each mobile cart i should be able to minimize interference between the tools' working areas.

I gave the mitre saw a dedicated area in front of the garage door. even with 4' wings it won't fully block the door but i'm still going to make the cart mobile and the wings collapsible.

my roubo bench sits on the front wall of the garage between the two windows with the hand tools organized overhead.

the added benefit of this setup is that i only have two main target areas for dust collection and power distribution (table saw and power island). should simplify things a bit if i decide to run dedicated dust collection lines.

let me know what you think.

any thoughts on how best to make use of the empty center of the island?


----------

